# WRUW December 2020/ЧВСН декабрь 2020г.



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Goddamit I always forget to post in the new month's thread on the 1st


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Poljot 3133


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like November ran on for an extra day this year. If I was a bit more alert, I would have cut the last day off to make the start of this month's WRUW, but I wasn't so I didn't.

And if I wasn't so lazy, I'd take a new photo of the Technochas 55D that I am wearing today.


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

Vostok 581827 after de-chroming. Brass finish with gold numerals and blued hands.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

710 Amphibia with 660 dial. My favorite of my contemporary Amphibias.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Utva_56 said:


> Vostok 581827 after de-chroming. Brass finish with gold numerals and blued hands.
> View attachment 15576634


Fantastic job!

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

today..























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Utva_56 said:


> Vostok 581827 after de-chroming. Brass finish with gold numerals and blued hands.
> View attachment 15576634


Very Nice


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Hand cranker for the morning...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

edited. posted to the wrong forum so here is random Russian watch from my collection


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

One of my favourites today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 960762


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

AaParker said:


> Raketa:
> 
> View attachment 15577053


Christ Almighty! Why can't Raketa follow this path rather than pissing around...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15577926
> View attachment 15577927
> View attachment 15577928


And this one too.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Sura:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Was buying mod parts and this jumped into my cart. Woops.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from early 80s


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Pobeda night


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Another Raketa TV


----------



## Alice007 (Aug 31, 2019)

Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok from 70s


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Changed three allready..


















































































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I was wearing this one this morning:










Then I saw that one on my desk and swapped for the afternoon:


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

My "Batman" Mod project that didn't go 100% according to plan... but still on the wrist.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> I was wearing this one this morning:
> 
> View attachment 15580722
> 
> ...


The 24 hour Antarctica watches are so nice. I really like the second watch as well. Do you know what the word under the Vostok symbol is? I tried to translate, difficult with italic Cyrillic, and I think it may be "Troika"? But, probably not. 🙂


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

haha said:


> View attachment 15580781


That's in fantastic condition; it's a wonderful Luch!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AaParker said:


> The 24 hour Antarctica watches are so nice. I really like the second watch as well. Do you know what the word under the Vostok symbol is? I tried to translate, difficult with italic Cyrillic, and I think it may be "Troika"? But, probably not. 🙂


Looks like the Troika dial that I've got but mine's in blue


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

AaParker said:


> That's in fantastic condition; it's a wonderful Luch!


Thanks. It's true it's in a rather good condition, but you can feel how little it would take for the dial to get ruined.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

AaParker said:


> The 24 hour Antarctica watches are so nice. I really like the second watch as well. Do you know what the word under the Vostok symbol is? I tried to translate, difficult with italic Cyrillic, and I think it may be "Troika"? But, probably not. 🙂


Thanks for the comments. Yes it's a Troika (early 2000s?). I got it in a pretty bad shape full of dirt. Cleaned it up thoroughly but that killed the already weakened gasket that holds the glass into the bezel--quite a different build from the usual Komandirskie/Amphibia.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 110559


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

haha said:


> Thanks. It's true it's in a rather good condition, but you can feel how little it would take for the dial to get ruined.


I know the feeling. I've got some that I'm afraid if I sneeze too hard the watch will fly apart. 🙂


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks for the comments. Yes it's a Troika (early 2000s?). I got it in a pretty bad shape full of dirt. Cleaned it up thoroughly but that killed the already weakened gasket that holds the glass into the bezel--quite a different build from the usual Komandirskie/Amphibia.


That's what struck me about it as well, it is really different from most Komandirskie/Amphibia. 🙂


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Me like it..









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

My only current Russian. This Raketa UFO arrived Moscow last week.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I sometimes think of setting free my 1967 collection, then I put one of them on and I realize I'm not ready to do that yet.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> I was wearing this one this morning:
> 
> View attachment 15580722
> 
> ...


I really like that other leather strap too though !


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Really liking that profile with that clear case back


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> I sometimes think of setting free my 1967 collection, then I put one of them on and I realize I'm not ready to do that yet.
> View attachment 15582613


But, if that day come, you know who to call first?



Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Talking a lot of **** about automatic Slavas in the wdub thread, but currently wearnig one of my couple of functioning Slava-autos:


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Circa 1979-1980 Cyrillic 3133









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

My "new" 110715😁


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok from early 80s


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jerlian with Poljot Automatic Movement:

Certainly a kind of light-hearted watch, but I like its really unusual case and bezel and dial. Not a watch anyone who wants to be taken seriously should wear. I should probably wear it more often then. 🙂


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Had been a while, and it's a cool day, so perfect for my Pobeda Red 12 on cuff band from Fluco.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350624


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Another 3133 today. Resized the bracelet today and what a joy these Soviet bracelets are to resize.









Started with all these tools......









....and all I needed was these, oh yeah and a bandage for my finger.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks better in daylight, rather than under a led light bar - not changed the date though


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Don't see this model a lot, and it's sold usually very cheaply... Very underestimated model IMO...

edit: underrated, not 'underestimated', duh


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok from 80s


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> I really like that other leather strap too though !


Thanks. It's a CNS one. They're looking good and are cheap, but quality is moderate. I'll have to glue the two layers of the long end together again. I'm also having this issue on another CNS strap.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I really think the 315 dial is a good match with the 090 case.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Have to wear on my right wrist due to what I hope is a temporary tendonitis-like episode. Feels so weird wearing on my other wrist.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I've had this one for a few weeks now but the clasp was missing. I got one yesterday and put it on over lunch time today. And now the Monster is in action!


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Komandirskie 030935


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vintage Luch today


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Полёт


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zvezda:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 960761


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Winter times... too bad the light conditions were too tough for my phone!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I planned to sell this 3133 as I have too many now, but I just can't bring myself to do it...


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok from 1985


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Woohoooo


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vesna:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## starjay (Sep 28, 2020)

My Luch 2209 which has just arrived. The photo doesn't do the snakeskin textured dial justice.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zaria:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 110695


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good day!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin with Poljot movement:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> I planned to sell this 3133 as I have too many now, but I just can't bring myself to do it...
> View attachment 15590406


There is no such thing as "to many 3133s". You are just imagining 

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Woohoooo
> View attachment 15590684


wow. beautiful.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

stevarad said:


> There is no such thing as "to many 3133s". You are just imagining
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


yeah, I think it's probably just a temporary break


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

morning:








Arvo:


----------



## reporterreporter (Nov 19, 2019)

Soyuz, not sure if it checks out on originality but it's pretty.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15595876


ooooh. That is a beauty.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Kom on a cheapo Chinese strap, looks ok to me:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2414a


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 030936


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

New bracelet


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> ooooh. That is a beauty.


Cheers mate


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

Vostok Amphibia 170805


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Blue..


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Stolichnie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Contemporary Vostok Amphibia. The 100 case with 913 dial and gold hands make a good combination. It was originally in a 720 case, then an 090, I think the 100 is its home.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Luch:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Spent the money on dumb watches like this one, now I can't get that Pripyat from the Spanish forum....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15599526


Such an exquisite piece...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Honeymooning
Komandirskie 350515


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Raketas


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Vostoks and a Poljot mechanical alarm


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raduga:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one for today. It is frequently in my rotation. Cheers


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

After a 2 month wait it has finally arrived 

Vostok Amphibian SE 710B44S Icebreacker


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Such an exquisite piece...


Cheers mate


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mariomart said:


> After a 2 month wait it has finally arrived
> 
> Vostok Amphibian SE 710B44S Icebreacker
> 
> View attachment 15601427


You read my mind! I was looking at the Icebreaker on Meranom yesterday arvo and thinking it would probably look great with a black bezel... ...now I know it really does.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

mariomart said:


> After a 2 month wait it has finally arrived
> 
> Vostok Amphibian SE 710B44S Icebreacker
> 
> View attachment 15601427


Defect, dirt or picture ?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

haha said:


> Defect, dirt or picture ?


You are a hard taskmaster Mr haha 

It was residue from the eyeglass moist wipe I used, so I have now cleaned it using Isopropyl so that you might sleep better tonight 

Cheers, Mario


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

mariomart said:


> You are a hard taskmaster Mr haha
> 
> It was residue from the eyeglass moist wipe I used, so I have now cleaned it using Isopropyl so that you might sleep better tonight
> 
> ...


Thank you ! it looks so much better now 😍
I especially like the index at 12 o'clock on this dial reminding older models.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> You read my mind! I was looking at the Icebreaker on Meranom yesterday arvo and thinking it would probably look great with a black bezel... ...now I know it really does.


Just had another look at the Meranom website and realised that the bezel in their photo is black; just their lighting is terrible and their photo makes it look like midnight blue (doesn't do the dial justice either)!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just had another look at the Meranom website and realised that the bezel in their photo is black; just their lighting is terrible and their photo makes it look like midnight blue (doesn't do the dial justice either)!


It's matt black - I didn't like it cause I thought it doesn't go well with the sunburst dial, so I changed it to a shinier black one (mind you the original bezel was put on very tightly that I thought shame I now have to take it out, I'm never gonna get the bezel so tight again 😕 ):










Anyway, today:










Chinese strap showing it's quality already, the glass needs polishing...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just had another look at the Meranom website and realised that the bezel in their photo is black; just their lighting is terrible and their photo makes it look like midnight blue (doesn't do the dial justice either)!


The pictures on Meranom are universally terrible. Numerous watches I've seen on there and though, nah, not for me. Them someone posts up a wristshot here and I can't find my creditcard quick enough. They do the watches a disservice with the pictures they have on the site


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> It's matt black - I didn't like it cause I thought it doesn't go well with the sunburst dial, so I changed it to a shinier black one (mind you the original bezel was put on very tightly that I thought shame I now have to take it out, I'm never gonna get the bezel so tight again 😕 ):
> 
> View attachment 15601494


Much better, yes...IMHO


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Raketa 2609.I.









Inside is a surprise.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

elsoldemayo said:


> The pictures on Meranom are universally terrible. Numerous watches I've seen on there and though, nah, not for me. Them someone posts up a wristshot here and I can't find my creditcard quick enough. They do the watches a disservice with the pictures they have on the site


I've found the same thing with Melbourne watches; I've bought a couple from viewing the site and looked at other new releases and thought, nah. Then someone has posted a fantastic picture of those on WUS and it's a case of 'take my money'


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

A Windrose for no reason other than I haven't worn it in a long time, somehow it's more of a summer watch for me - maybe that's the reason 










edit: although, now that I see it, it does have winter-esque features, like some ice crystal...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> A Windrose for no reason other than I haven't worn it in a long time, somehow it's more of a summer watch for me - maybe that's the reason
> 
> View attachment 15603292
> 
> ...


This perlon looks good on it.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Back to the 24 hour for today


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

marctibu said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are those hands from?


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> Where are those hands from?


Bandukh ebay seller

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Start:


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

haha said:


> View attachment 15603862


Beautiful, if you ever want to sell that - give me a shout!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133


























































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Raketa 2209.


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Vostok bronze 1967 LE 














*














*


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

2234 Chistopol Komandirskie with hacking. I finally got a proper Soviet military strap for it.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Green Neptune


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Back to blue for today


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Everytime I see one of these posted I kick myself for not seeing the thread for these until it was too late to join 

Gorgeous watch, enjoy


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jean Cardot:


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't wear this one too often. The second hand is actually thicker (even if it doesn't appear this way in the pic) than the minute hand, so it takes a moment of staring to discern time. Plus I hardly register the date so never attempt its accuracy. Has a nice feel on the wrist, though, and is purty to look at.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 710844


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Amphibia 710844


Where did you get the second hand? Not seen a blue one before.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Where did you get the second hand? Not seen a blue one before.


From here: Vostok Amphibian 710844
They also have a configurator in their website, though I'm not sure how good it is.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> From here: Vostok Amphibian 710844
> They also have a configurator in their website, though I'm not sure how good it is.


Thanks
Just had a look - the configurator (to me, anyway) seems a bit too basic, with just 3 case types for the Amphibia range


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

falika said:


> View attachment 15605448
> 
> I don't wear this one too often. The second hand is actually thicker (even if it doesn't appear this way in the pic) than the minute hand, so it takes a moment of staring to discern time. Plus I hardly register the date so never attempt its accuracy. Has a nice feel on the wrist, though, and is purty to look at.


I've a watch where the second and minute hands are easily confused, and that doesn't get much wrist time, either!


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

One of my watches with original box and papers that I just have to wear a few times a year. Giving this NOS single pass strap a test.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 15605365
> 
> View attachment 15605361


Incredible find. Congratulations.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

AaParker said:


> Jean Cardot:
> 
> View attachment 15605350
> 
> ...


Wow, that is nice.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

B&W for Saturday


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

'Big Blue'


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

From 1986.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Alice007 said:


> Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


This is splendid!
Regards
Joe


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

Time for that somewhat hasty once in a (long) while post, which unfortunetly isn't a wrist shot as it's pitch black here.

Had a tough year with studies, jobs (or lack of therefore) and the whole thing the world is still going through so didn't really have a lot of time post or deal with watches a whole lot but now i'm slowly coming back to it.


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Ennos your Saturday Dear Comrades!


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bezel change, now love the look of this one...









Sent from my SM-A516B using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Good thing I planned on a disassembly this evening to clean up the dial. The hike up here produced some fogging.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Everytime I see one of these posted I kick myself for not seeing the thread for these until it was too late to join
> 
> Gorgeous watch, enjoy


same...

I also registered on that Spanish watch forum just to try to buy one from a guy who was selling it but it was sold instantly, I was too late there too

now I'm waiting for it to come up on ebay, hoping it wont go for double (or triple!) the price or something, like the 1967s do


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

B&W for Sunday.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Finally settled on this thin plain old-style bezel for the green Icebreaker, although I'm still waiting on a bezel I bought on a recommendation from one of my fellow German posters... I think a added at least a third of the price of the watch just buying bezels for it 😕










Gonna see how it looks in daylight tomorrow, maybe add a few pics.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Picked this bad boy up yesterday


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Raketa big zero Peterhof for export


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alice007 (Aug 31, 2019)

Vostok 581884









Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Early family Christmas get together for lunch at my sisters place by the seaside 

Vostok 710B40S Scuba Dude yearning for the salty water nearby.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Pobeda:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Same again today with a different strap. Had no choice after cleaning up the internal bezel and dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good night.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Poljot 2409A.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Komandirskie Lada


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Bought this one relatively cheaply mostly for the bracelet that I wanted to use on another Slava, but for now it stays on this watch...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vesna:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Poljot alarm.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 341.180 Komandirskie just came. It's a bit tatty, but I'm delighted with it nonetheless. It has a very cool military vibe about it.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljus:


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Pripyat


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

CCCP!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Prypiat finally get home









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Down here, on the other side of the pond, things are warming up.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Dave Murphy bezel with lumed ceramic insert


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Chistopol Komandirskie with hacking 2214 in the less common 441 case.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Very tasteful - has that been modded?


----------



## hardhans (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Love the strap on this one


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


> Love the strap on this one


Same - or at least similar - strap to the one on my KGB; seemed vaguely appropriate.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

I really dig NATOs on Amphibias


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Protocol7 (Apr 18, 2016)

Vostok of mine. I am sure it is a frankenwatch, but it's still one of my favorites. Love the green face.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Well worn.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Arrived this morning from Meranom...

Orange Icebreaker


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Cherry dial Vostok









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Arrived this morning from Meranom...
> 
> Orange Icebreaker
> View attachment 15614900


They're offering it now with a metal bracelet? I need to check out, see if they sell the bracelet separately.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Christmas all


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today ....










Billy super-duper


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Have a good one everyone


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Have a good one everyone
> View attachment 15616147


My favorite case style


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas 









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> They're offering it now with a metal bracelet? I need to check out, see if they sell the bracelet separately.





Ligavesh said:


> They're offering it now with a metal bracelet? I need to check out, see if they sell the bracelet separately.


Don't know the model number but the strap is described as '22mm solid metal band with solid straight first link'. It's listed as an optional extra on the watch page so I just got Meranom to fit it too but I'm pretty sure it's the same one listed in the bracelets section so you should be able to get one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

And today; courtesy of Mrs Aardvark, yet another new watch...

Sturmanskie Yuri Gagarin Titanium...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Don't know the model number but the strap is described as '22mm solid metal band with solid straight first link'. It's listed as an optional extra on the watch page so I just got Meranom to fit it too but I'm pretty sure it's the same one listed in the bracelets section so you should be able to get one.


Yeah, probably... When I was ordering I never even thought about checking the options for straps and bracelets


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

Merry Christmas! 
I have 14 Soviet watches and only now am I getting my first Vostok! Finally feel like a true member of this forum 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 710816


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Siberian blue.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

elsoldemayo said:


> Happy Christmas all
> 
> View attachment 15616010


I'm pipless too. It just fell out again


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Old Raketa 2627.H for Boxing Day.









Even the back is a treat.


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Christmas to all you Comrades! Best regards Dondo


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

last couple of days


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

haha said:


> last couple of days
> View attachment 15617864
> 
> 
> Is that the gold version or the steel? Looks beautiful. I've been searching for a clean steel version.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

It's the gold one. Rather hard to find in a good condition.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Another Raketa


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

fargelios said:


> Another Raketa
> View attachment 15617941
> View attachment 15617942
> View attachment 15617943
> View attachment 15617944


Now that is watch that really plays well on a bund strap; great combo.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

haha said:


> It's the gold one. Rather hard to find in a good condition.
> 
> View attachment 15617895


I love it. Well done.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Raketa 2628.H. I had put it away a while ago with a note "won't wind". Winds fine now...?
Botched paint above the day/date window from a "cleaning" attempt 
State quality mark of the USSR - Государственный знак качества СССР.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745200


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa "Black Chrome" with State quality mark of the USSR


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

AaParker said:


> Kirovskie:
> 
> View attachment 15619251


Special...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745200


Мой говорит привет


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

An old "scuba dude" diver with crazed dial.









I love the assorted colours and finishes of the 2416Б too.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Raketa from 80s


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Volna:


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

CCCP Time


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

My one and only Slava. Might have to change that in 2021


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

Marine Nationale strap bought for the incoming Old Ministry. Of course, it arrived much sooner than the watch. This is the only 22 mm i have for now.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Sputnik


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Decided to give this an airing


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Back to work with the Buran...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be 'Sekonda' day in the UK!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350669


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

In response to AaParker's photo from yesterday 
I don't have a "Volna" labelled version of this dial, just this Vostok.
Trying to catch the magic of those gold numbers in this shot.









Inside.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

1960's or early 70's 2214 Vostok civilian watch in the style of the Chistopol Komandirskie. (It does not hack.)


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

elsoldemayo said:


> View attachment 15623881


Does the world time disc stay synchronized and advance automatically, or do you need to sync it to your time zone manually whenever you check the time in other zones?


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from 70s


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Alfajuj said:


> Does the world time disc stay synchronized and advance automatically, or do you need to sync it to your time zone manually whenever you check the time in other zones?


The world time disc is manually adjusted using the crown at 4/8 o'clock.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Grant J said:


> In response to AaParker's photo from yesterday
> I don't have a "Volna" labelled version of this dial, just this Vostok.
> Trying to catch the magic of those gold numbers in this shot.
> View attachment 15623485
> ...


That's very nice. It is a striking dial design! 🙂


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot: On the formation of the Soviet Union December 30, 1922. 50 Years of Soviet Power, 1922-1977:


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

AaParker said:


> That's very nice. It is a striking dial design! 🙂


This is my current favorite when it comes to Volna dials. Plain and simple, but those gold numbers look great as they catch the light.
I've posted this watch before, but any excuse to post it again 
Fresh photo from today - (I'm not brave enough to clean this dial).


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Last one for the month and the year!
Not 100% sure, but I think this dial belongs in a gold case instead of the stainless one shown.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy New Year









Wysłane z mojego M2007J17G przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning Comrades, last post for this year! 
I wish you all a more pleasant 2021 than the Covid-year 2020. I cross my fingers to get my "old" life back and share my funny moments with friends. All
the best for the new year! Dondo


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Am ending 2020 with this oldie. Wishing you all a safe and happy New Years Eve where ever you are.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The above was yesterday's watch (otherwise wearing the Prypiat for the past 10 days).
Today is this one:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:

And best wishes for a safe and Happy New Year! ?


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Poljot 2414 from 60s


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Modern outside









Vintage inside


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

To say 'goodbye' to 2020








Probably should've worn the Luch 'Covid' watch!


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

vrforma said:


>


----------

